# 6 ways to do good with your old cell phone



## How'dIdoThat (Nov 2, 2004)

The EPA says that the vast majority of electronics that are thrown out still have life left in them and it's very likely that all of those stashed away cell phones do too. So, what can you do? Pull those old cell phones out, dust them off and donate them to one of these great causes.

You'll get rid of clutter, the environment won't suffer from devices winding up in a landfill and you can help out important causes in your community and around the world.

http://www.treehugger.com/gadgets/6-ways-do-good-your-old-cell-phone.html


----------

